
Show HN: Utilities that make array iteration easy with async/await or promises - tokaka
https://github.com/toniov/p-iteration
======
ruskimalooski
Only complaint is no TS support. Writing these kinds of libraries ones-self is
a great way to learn about promises, async/await and the performance cost of
iterables.

I did something similar with a general utility library
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/rlib](https://www.npmjs.com/package/rlib)

------
Hendrixer
Very nice

